# Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?



## MucK2oo7 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

wie ihr ja wisst bin ich ein ziemlicher Anfänger und würde daher gerne mal von euch wissen, welche Fliegen ich mir auf jeden Fall anschaffen sollte und für welche Fischarten & Zeiten diese sind.

Danke schonmal!

Gruß
Timo

P.S. : Ich besuche bald einen FliFi-Kurs der von einem Verein hier in der Nähe organisiert wird. Juhuuu! #:


----------



## MucK2oo7 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Leider habe ich aus deinen Beiträgen nicht herrausgefunden an welchen Gewässern Du Fischen möchtest.




Ich wollte damit eigentlich überall Fischen wo es sich anbietet, sprich: Bäche, Flüsse, Forellenpuffs und vielleicht auch mal an einem See.
Ich Fische in Niedersachsen.

Danke!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hi,

das ist eine der schwierigsten Fragen die es unter FFlern zu beantworten gibt.
Ein Beispiel aus meinen Anfangszeiten.
Ich, Anfänger, war zu Besuch in einem Fliegenfischergeschäft in Bochum und wollte mir ein paar Fliegen für die Lenne (Mittelgebirgsfluss, ehemals bestes Äschengewässer Deutschlands) kaufen.
Auf meine Frage, wie viele Fliegen ich denn am Anfang für die Lenne bräuchte, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass man mindestens 3000 verschiedene benötigt (verschiedene Muster, Farben, Größen, Gewichte).
Ich kam mit etwas auf den Arm genommen vor, verließ den Laden und habe ihn seitdem nicht mehr betreten.
Bei Angelgeräte Schallbruch in Essen wurde ich hingegen gut beraten und habe mit ca. 15-20 Fliegen für die Lenne den Laden verlassen.
Die Auswahl hat gut gepasst. Zu der Zeit konnten man noch locker 30 fette Äschen pro Tag fangen, heute eine im Jahr.

Deine Frage ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten.
Die Fliegen, die oben genannt wurden, stellen wirklich ein Minimum von dem dar, was du so brauchen wirst.

Wenn ich mich beschränken würde bräuchte ich:
- 10 verschiedene Trockenfliegenmuster (je 2-3 Größen)
- 10 verschiedene Nymphenmuster (je 2 Größen, je Größe 2 Gewichte)
- 10 verschiedene Streamermuster (je 2-3 Größen)
- 3 verschiedene Nassfliegenmuster (je 2 Größen)

Macht zusammen ca. 100 Fliegen ohne eine einzige als Ersatz zu haben.

Das Buch "20 Fliegenmuster reichen dicke" finde ich zu diesem Thema auch interessant.

TL


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Ich hab sie bisher noch nicht gefischt, aber als gute "Allround-Fliege" wurde mir immer wieder die "Chernobyl-Ant" genannt....

mfG
Moritz


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Ich fange gerade mit Fliegenfischen an und muss sagen dass ich 100 Fliegen ohne Ersatz mehr als übertrieben finde. Um ein Gewässer wirklich gut befischen zu können reichen bei mir 5 Trockenfliegen, 5 Nymphen, 4 Streamer und evtl auch noch mal 5 Nassfliegen. Mehr ist zwar immer besser aber mehr besitze ich nicht. Und ich fange auch Fische. Meiner Meinung nach sind das auch noch zu viele wenn man ein Gewässer und die fängigen Muster und Arten kennt. Wenn man sich auskennt können durchaus auch 5 Muster reichen. Habe jetzt immer am gleichen Gewässer geangelt und es haben immer die gleichen Sachen gefangen. Dafür bin ich mir immer sicher, dass jede Fliege die ich besitze fängt. Ich habe es bisher immer so gemacht dass ich immer nur die Fliegen nochmal gekauft habe die gefangen haben.

Meine Favouriten sind bisher(habe leider keine Namen parrat da ich mir immer das Aussehen merke):

1) mittelgroße Goldkopfnymphen bevorzugt in schwarz, lila-glitter und Honiggelb
2) größere Koppenstreamer(bevorzugt mit Rehhaar) an der Oberfläche geführt
3)kleinere schwarz-bräunliche Streamer mit Federn für die mittlere Wassertiefe
4)Trockenfliegen in dunklen Variationen(auch bevorzugt mit Rehhaar)


Ich denke damit ist jeder Anfänger gut beraten und hat auch von Anfang an Spaß beim Fliegenfischen da diese Fliegen auch so ziemlich immer Bisse bringen. Bei mir ist und war es so.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich empfehle dir es zu lassen mich hier zu beleidigen bzw. zu verspotten. Tut deinem Account nicht gerade gut. Du hast kein Recht dir irgend ein Urteil über mich zu erlauben nur weil ich von diesen ganzen englischen Namen nichts halte und 100 Fliegen für übertrieben halte(was sie auch sind). Kein Fisch der Welt wird sich in einem normalen Forellenbach genau auf ein Muster einschießen. Da gebe ich dir mein Wort drauf. Wenn eine Forelle gewillt ist Nahrung aufzunehmen dann nimmt sie eine mittlere Nymphe genau so wie eine größere bzw kleinere. Vorrausgesetzt das Wasser ist klar und der Fisch kann den Köder auch wahrnehmen. Das wichtigste ist nicht unbedingt die Ködergröße oder Farbe, sondern die Art und Weise wie man den Köder anbietet und wie man sich am Wasser verhält. Ich wette jemand der sich nur auf 10 Muster spezielisiert fängt genau so gut wie du oder sogar noch besser weil er mehr Zeit zum Fischen hat und nicht ständig experimentiert. Bin die ganzen letzten Male nicht ohne mind. eine Bafo weggegangen weil ich wusste wo und auf was die Fische beißen. Den letzten Tag hatte ich sogar ca 20 Bisse auf alle möglichen Muster. Man hat die Fische regelrecht auf die Köder schießen sehen und es war egal welches Muster man drann hatte. Wenn man eine kleine Auswahl an Gebietsübergreifenden sachen hat dann fängt man genau so gut wie andere die mehr haben auch. Und den Tipp habe ich ihm nicht gegeben weil ich ihn garnicht kenne. Ich empfehle selber auch keine speziellen Muster da man das garnicht kann. Jedes Gewässer ist anders. Wenn du so ein "Musterfanatiker" bist und immer so "toll" fängst dann kannst du ja das Fliegenfischen zu deinem Beruf machen und nach England gehen. Die brauchen da solche arroganten :vik:"Experten" :vik:wie dich. Dein Untertitel sagt ja schon viel über deinen eingebildeten Charakter aus. Wahnsinn, er bindet seine Fliegen selbst. Warum wohl? Die meisten machen es weil es günstiger ist oder sie mal etwas Kreativität zeigen wollen. Die verlieren dann aber auch nur selten ein Wort darüber und preisen sich dann nicht selbst damit vor anderen an. Solche Hochnäsigkeit ist oft ein Zeichen für Mangeln an Selbstwertgefühl. Vielleicht solltest du darüber mit jemandem reden."g"
Von deiner Signatur möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr anfangen denn dazu ist mir meine Zeit zu schade und es wäre genau das gleiche.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Sehr geil Champ ich lach mich schlapp :q
Übrigens sehr gute Ausdrucksweise da könnten 
sich so manche 16er ne Scheibe abschneiden.

Um auch was Produktives zu sagen,

@ Muck schreib doch mal hier http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/ an
und lass Dich beraten, ich denke da wirst Du geholfen.


----------



## gofishing (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir es zu lassen mich hier zu beleidigen bzw. zu verspotten. T



Da hätte ich Dir Recht gegeben, wenn Du nicht mit einer Stalinorgel zurückgeschossen hättest.#c




Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Du hast kein Recht dir irgend ein Urteil über mich zu erlauben nur weil ich von diesen ganzen englischen Namen nichts halte und 100 Fliegen für übertrieben halte(was sie auch sind).



Da urteils Du über etwas, was Du in der kurzen Zeit die Du diese Art der fischerei betreibst nun nun noch gar nicht beurteilen kannst.




Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Ich empfehle selber auch keine speziellen Muster da man das garnicht kann.



Warum das denn nicht, Deine Muster reichen doch für alle Situationen. Oder bist Du doch schon am überlegen Dir doch noch andere anzuschaffen.



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Jedes Jedes Gewässer ist anders.ist anders.



Sehr weise. Könnte es deshalb nicht sein das man für verschiedene Gewässer und/oder Jahreszeiten unterschiedliche Fliegen und Größen braucht? (Spätestens hier haben wir die 100.ste Fliege im Kasten.)



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> er bindet seine Fliegen selbst. Warum wohl? Die meisten machen es weil es günstiger ist oder sie mal etwas Kreativität zeigen wollen. Die verlieren dann aber auch nur selten ein Wort darüber und preisen sich dann nicht selbst damit vor anderen an.



Son Quatsch, hier outen sich täglich boardies als Tüddelkünstler.



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Solche Hochnäsigkeit ist oft ein Zeichen für Mangeln an Selbstwertgefühl.



Du hättest ihm nicht den ganzen Eimer mit Selbstwertgefühl vor der Nase wegsaufen sollen.
Davon gibs nur einen Wasserkopf.



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du darüber mit jemandem reden.



Vielleicht.
Vielleicht solltest Du um so weniger reden.|kopfkrat

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Muck schreib doch mal hier http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/ an
> und lass Dich beraten, ich denke da wirst Du geholfen.



Der Mario ist aber gerade in Finnland zum Hechtfischen.#6
Am besten mal auf dem Handy anrufen, die Kosten ab Grenze wird er schon verschmerzen.:vik:

TL

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Mann hier wird ja wieder scharf geschossen brrr fürchterlich - eigentlich gings doch um die fängige Fliege für fast jeden Zweck?

Na egal: Wenn ich nur eine einzige Fliege besitzen dürfte, dann würde ich eine #10er black Montana mit neongrünem Thorax und mittelschwerem Goldkopf gebunden auf einem scharfen salzwasserfesten dickdrähtigen Haken den Vorzug geben. Das ist wirklich eine Fliege, die fast immer und überall mir gute Fische verschafft hat und die ich auch mit fast jedem Gerät noch werfen kann.
Damit fängt man fast alle gängigen Fische in klarem und angetrübten Wasser. Forellen, Barsch, Weißfische, Dorsch, Meerforelle und vielleicht sogar Exoten wie Karpfen, Brassen, Hornhecht... wird man damit sicher auch fangen können. Ich war damit im Forellensee in Frankreich, in den verschiedensten Bächen und Flüssen zwischen Deutschland, Schweden, Norwegen, Österreich; in Kanälen und Teichen, in Seen und Gräben erfolgreich. Bei mir fehlt die nie in der Dose, und wenn doch, dann ärgere ich mich. Vielleicht liegt´s an dem Kontrast grün schwarz, bzw Gold, oder an der Größe oder der Getalt, oder dem Sinkverhalten - ich weiß es nicht. Sie hat mir jedenfalls aus so mancher mißlichen Lage geholfen, vielleicht weil sie was von Allem hat. Sie ist nur nicht zu gebrauchen an Gewässer, die nur für Trockenfliegen frei gegeben ist. Aber da muß ich auch nicht unbedingt fischen


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



gofishing schrieb:


> Der Mario ist aber gerade in Finnland zum Hechtfischen.#6
> Am besten mal auf dem Handy anrufen, die Kosten ab Grenze wird er schon verschmerzen.:vik:
> 
> TL
> ...



War da nicht was mit Roaminggebühren |kopfkrat 
ach nee erst ab August #6 :vik:


----------



## Chather (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Geh einfach in einen Angelladen in der nähe deines Gewässers
oder wenn du einen Fliegenfischer an deinem Gewässer siehst
frag ihn einfach mal was für Fliegen er dir empfehlen würde.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

dat Ding ist mit einem 3 minütigem Telefonat aus der Welt geschaffen...
Benjamin und Marco, bevor hier wirklich jemand angepi.... ist tauscht euch persönlich aus. 
Alles was Benjamin über Marco schreibt ist aus der Luft gegriffen und alles was Marco schreibt ist schlicht falsch verstanden worden.


----------



## xxxxxx (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hallo,



> alles was Marco schreibt ist schlicht falsch verstanden worden.


NEIN da ist nichts falsch verstanden worden !

Ralph hat dies schon ausreichend Kommentiert.
So ein 16 Jähriger Pubertärer Bengel behauptet Sachen wo von er schlichtweg keine Ahnung hat.
Woher auch? 

Gruß Marco


----------



## gofishing (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> ... behauptet Sachen wo von er schlichtweg keine Ahnung hat.




Der hat bestimmt das Buch " 3 Leerwürfe und Du kannst Fliegenfischen " gelesen.:vik:

TL

Ralph


----------



## AGV Furrer (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hallo Timo,
nach all dem „Hauen und Stechen" das hier stattfindet versuche ich einmal mit wenigen Worten meine persönlichen Erfahrungen zum Thema Fliegenwahl in wenige Worte zu fassen.

Ich gehe nie ohne folgende Fliegen zum Fischen:
1. Rehhaarsegde in verschiedenen Größen
2. Caddis Nymphen (und Emerger) in verschiedenen Größen (teilweise mit Goldkopf)
3. ein paar Parachute Emerger in versch. Farben
4. Bachflohkrebse
5. Wolly Bugger (mit und ohne Goldkopf)
6. Streamer in teilweise Phantasiefarben
7. eine kleine Auswahl an CDC-Fliegen, auch als Loop-Emerger
8. ein paar kleine Spinner

Aber, wie gesagt, das sind nur die ohne die ich NIEMALS zum Fischen gehe. 

Wenn ich z.B. speziell zum Nymphenfischen gehe habe ich eine Dose dabei in der bestimmt 200 Nymphen enthalten sind. Dann drehe ich eine paar Steine um und schau was für getier ich finde, und das versuche ich dann auch in meiner Nymphendose zu finden.

Beim Trockenfliegenfischen ist natürlich interessant zu beobachten welche Insekten am häufigsten am/über dem Wasser zu sehen sind und diese dann wenn möglich zu imitieren. Wenn z.B. Heuschrecken springen, und entsprechende Wiesen dich am Gewässer sind, dann lohnen sich entsprechende Muster oft. Ebenso Käfermuster unter Bäumen, usw.
Wobei ich auch schon, weil mir entsprechende Muster gerade fehlten, teilweise absichtlich eine ganz andere Fliege (deutlich größer oder kleiner, anderer Typ und Farbe) gefischt habe - und damit oft auch fing.


Eines habe ich in über 30 Jahren Fliegenfischen gelernt:
Die schönste Fliege - falsch angeboten - fängt nicht. 
(Hingegen fangen falsche Fliegen - richtig angeboten - sehr oft auch ihre Fische)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Ich nehme keine meiner Aussagen zurück. Ich empfinde Kyllfischer einfach nur als arrogant. Keine Aussage von ihm, die über mich gemacht wurde ist auch nur im geringsten Sinne gerechtfertigt. Man kann nunmal nicht 100 Fliegen immer dabei haben. Das geht nicht nur ins Geld sondern man kann schnell den Überblick verlieren. Ich bleibe bei meinen paar Fliegen die bisher so gut wie immer Bisse gebracht haben. Da kann ich nichts verkehrt machen. Bin ja kein Millionär und ich denke viele andere auch nicht. Für mich gibt es keine "falschen Fliegen" da so gut wie jede ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben dürfte. Der vorige Post hat das im Anhang auch schon deutlich gemacht.
Von gofishing`s Aussagen über mich kann man genau so behaupten, dass sie aus der Luft gegriffen und schlichtweg falsch sind. Er sollte selber darauf achten den Ball etwas flacher zu halten um nicht selber von ihm getroffen zu werden.


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

ja laß Dich nicht fertig machen von den elitären Besserverdienenden|supergri und die älteren hier sollten etwas mehr Respekt vor der Jugend haben#h


Ich selber habe auch die Fliegendose randvoll mit den unterschiedlichsten Mustern und ich habe nicht nur eine Dose. Merkwürdigerweise schaffen es aber immer nur eine Hand voll ans Ende meiner Flugschnur. Vielleicht sollen die anderen den Favouriten nur Gesellschaft leisten


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich nett.

Vielleicht ist das der Anfang einer wunderbaren Freundschaft...

Ich würde das Angebot annehmen und die Friedenspfeife rauchen... aber keine Fliegen rein tun.

Uli


----------



## gofishing (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Bondex schrieb:


> j.... und die älteren hier sollten etwas mehr Respekt vor der Jugend haben#h



Dummschwätzergerede. Wie immer.:v


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



gofishing schrieb:


> Dummschwätzergerede. Wie immer.:v


 
FRUST???|rolleyes Komm mal runter. Das macht es nicht besser.

Uli


----------



## gofishing (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> FRUST???|rolleyes
> Uli



Nö.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Komm mal runter. Das macht es nicht besser.



Ist das ein 1 € Jobangebot? #c|supergri



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## polli (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hhm.
Ich finde den Ton nett Nett hier.
Ertwas mäßigung täte gut.
Deshalb ma wieder was zum Thema:
Adams Parachute (12-18)
Rehhaarsegde(12-14)
Gokonymphe (8-10) lang
Gokonymphe (8-12) gedrungen
Whooly Bugger (4-8)
Und seit neuestem Koppenmuster.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> H
> 8. ein paar kleine Spinner



Da würd' ich kleine Meppse empfehlen.
Die Fliegenfischer bekommen dann aber sofort Angst, dass man ihnen die Butter vom Brot klaut.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. speziell zum Nymphenfischen gehe habe ich eine Dose dabei ... Dann drehe ich eine paar Steine um und schau was für getier ich finde, und das versuche ich dann auch in meiner Nymphendose zu finden.



So gehe ich auch vor.
Eine Goldkopfnymphe habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden.
Nur mal eine in nem Baum. Die war aber schon tot.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Ich nehme keine meiner Aussagen zurück. Ich empfinde Kyllfischer einfach nur als arrogant.
> .
> .
> .
> Keine Aussage von ihm, die über mich gemacht wurde ist auch nur im geringsten Sinne gerechtfertigt. Man kann nunmal nicht 100 Fliegen immer dabei haben.



Wenn man 2 Eimer Boilies zum Gewässer befördern kann, dann sicher auch 100 Fliegen, denn sie sind leicht wie eine Feder.

Ich habe immer 150-250 Fliegen dabei.
Würde ich 100 Stück zuhause lassen könnte ich ein paar Gramm einsparen aber die Auswahl am Wasser wäre dann sehr beschränkt.

Wenn man sich natürlich auf ein spezielles Gewässer welches man sehr gut kennt spezialisiert hat, kommt man auch mit wenigen Fliegen aus, aber das war im Anfangsposting nicht gefragt.


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Zitat
Dummschwätzergerede. Wie immer.

@Ralf
Ja genau, immer schön beleidigen, möglichst ohne Aussage, Sinn oder Verstand, das ist in diesem Threat ganz ganz wichtig. 

Lesen, vertehen und akzeptieren wäre aber vielleicht auch eine Alternative. Kann dich ja verstehen, das ist nicht immer leicht...




Wie gesagt ich habe meine Lieblingsmuster, die eigentlich immer fangen. Aber ich probiere trotzdem immer gerne auch andere Muster aus von denen ich nicht so überzeugt bin. Zum Beispiel habe ich mit dem vielgeschätzten Wooly Bugger noch nie einen Fisch gefangen PS noch nicht mit der Fliegenrute aber mit der Spinnrute!!!


----------



## polli (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

M.E. sticht der Wooly Bugger (klassisch in Schwarz) vor allem auf Bachforellen.
Und am besten bei angetrübtem Wasser.
Also kurz nach dem Regen.
Etwas "puffiger", also mit Glitter, und/ oder rotem Köpfchen, gebunden geht er auf Rainies besser.
Mit fortlaufender Saison geht er schlechter.
Dies kann aber auch damit zusammenhängen, dass ich ihn weniger Stunden im Wasser habe, weil dann mehr die Trockene drankommt#6


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

wie fischt Du den Wooly? So wie normale Nympfen auch?


----------



## polli (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Ich "lege" beispielsweise den Bugger in ausreichender Entfernung vor den Gumpen ab, und lasse ihn in den Gumpen reinrutschen.
Ich streamere dann den Gumpen wie folgt ab: 1m eintreiben lassen, und mit kleinen Zupfern 2m wieder einholen. Dann einen halben m weiter eintreiben lassen, u.s.w.
Ich variiere aber auch öfters mal mit der Tiefe (Wenn man ihn unter Spannung eintreiben läßt, dann taucht er nicht bis zum Grund ab). Stoppe ich, zieht es den Bugger nach oben, ähnlich wie der Dingenskirchenlift. Oft kommen gerade dann Bisse. (Äschen hatte ich noch nie dran)
Zudem klopfe ich Forellig riechende Stellen (unter Wurzeln etc...) hartnäckiger ab.
Ich habe schon einen Bis wie beim jerken erlebt, als eine Forelle unter einem Baum herausgeschossen kam. Ich hatte schon 15 min die Stelle abgeklopft und wollte schon aufgeben.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



polli schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon 15 min die Stelle abgeklopft und wollte schon aufgeben.



Ja, ich staune auch, wie beharrlich man die Tierchen manchmal nerven muss! Und dass es dann irgendwann doch klappt, gelegentlich...


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

so ähnlich fische ich auch mit den Nympfen.
In Forellenseen fischt Du damit nicht?


----------



## polli (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ja, ich staune auch, wie beharrlich man die Tierchen manchmal nerven muss! Und dass es dann irgendwann doch klappt, gelegentlich...



Ja, der Boiß war der Hammer.
Keine 2 m entfernt schoß das Tier aus dem Gehölz.
In dem Fall wars allerdings kein Bugger sondern eine Koppe.
Und nicht mal so klein...


Bondex:
Ich fische selten an Forellenseen.
Ich wollt das mal an der Vereinspfütze versuchen, nach Besatz.
Aber irgendwie drängts mich nicht so...


----------



## Bondex (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

aha, ds hatte ich schon befürchtet...


----------



## polli (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Bondex schrieb:


> aha, ds hatte ich schon befürchtet...



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Bondex schrieb:


> so ähnlich fische ich auch mit den Nympfen.
> In Forellenseen fischt Du damit nicht?



Meine (begrenzte) Erfahrung am Forellenteich: Es geht alles ausser Trockenfliege - das kennen die armen Dinger nicht. Jedenfalls nicht die, die ich dort angetroffen habe.


----------



## Bondex (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

ich meinte damit daß Du leider nicht mit Wooly im Puff fischt.

Wasserpatscher: Die beißen da auch auf Trockenfliege. Der Trick dabei ist daß Du die Fliege surfen, also draggen lassen mußt, dann gehen die darauf voll ab. Habe ich mal mit einer richtig großen gelben Mailfliege gemacht. Das Gleiche gilt für Daddy Longlegs (Schnaken) und Grashüpfer


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Bondex schrieb:


> Der Trick dabei ist, dass Du die Fliege surfen, also draggen lassen musst, dann gehen die darauf voll ab.


 
Das habe ich schon gemacht. Allerdings noch nicht mit großen und bunten Mustern, das wird's wohl sein. Wenn ich mal wieder mit Kindern (einziger Anlass für den Forellenpuff bei mir) angeln gehe, werd ich das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## doggie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Bondex schrieb:


> so ähnlich fische ich auch mit den Nympfen.


 

Hoch lebe die natürliche Präsentation!!!

Es ist schon erstaunlich wie häufig Nymphenfischen mit Streamerfischen (mit kleinen Mustern) verwechselt wird!!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

???

Erlaubt ist, was (regelmäßig) fängt, dächte ich, naiverweise...


----------



## doggie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hallo WP,

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass es nicht erlaubt sein solle. Aber es ist nun mal Fakt, dass dieses Herumgezupfe gegen die Strömung (!) nichts mit Nymphenfischen zu tun hat!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## polli (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hat auch niemand behauptet.
Ein Whooly Bugger ist ein Streamer.
Zudem sind die Übergänge fließend.
Die reine Lehre ist doch wohl seit Scues und Halford überlebt, oder:l


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Wenn das "Herumgezupfe" von Nymphen gegen die Strömung sich als Renner bei den Fischen entpuppte, dann wäre das eine - sogar erfolgreiche - Art der Nymphenfischerei. 

Denn irgendeinen - natürlichen - Schlüsselreiz müsste dieses scheinbar unnatürliche Verhalten ja darstellen, wenn es so erfolgreich wäre. Davon abgesehen ist der Bugger ja tatsächlich keine Nymphe.


----------



## doggie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wenn das "Herumgezupfe" von Nymphen gegen die Strömung sich als Renner bei den Fischen entpuppte, dann wäre das eine - sogar erfolgreiche - Art der Nymphenfischerei.
> 
> Denn irgendeinen - natürlichen - Schlüsselreiz müsste dieses scheinbar unnatürliche Verhalten ja darstellen, wenn es so erfolgreich wäre. Davon abgesehen ist der Bugger ja tatsächlich keine Nymphe.


 

Erfolgreich - ja!
Nymphenfischen - nein!

Es gibt keine Nymphe die gegen (!) die Strömung schwimmen kann, Nymphen schwimmen auch nicht, sie treiben ab.

Es soll ja den ein oder anderen Fliegenfischer geben der imitatorisch die Fische überlisten will.

Wer gegen die Strömung seine Nymphen zupft muss sich einfach bewusst sein, dass er KEINE Nymphen nachahmt! Dann lieber gleich so konsequent sein und einen Streamer ran, der ein (schwimmendes) Beutefischen nachahmt.


----------



## doggie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



polli schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet.
> Ein Whooly Bugger ist ein Streamer.
> Zudem sind die Übergänge fließend.
> Die reine Lehre ist doch wohl seit Scues und Halford überlebt, oder:l


 
Einen Streamer wie den Whooly Bugger hab ich ja gar nicht gemeint. Ich habe ja nur moniert, dass das streamermäßige Herumgezupfe von Nymphen kein Nymphenfischen ist! Noch ein Aspekt zu der Problematik. Schon mal überlegt, warum man mit dem Rumgezupfe keine oder höchstens zufällig Äschen fängt?|kopfkrat

Genau!!! Weil Äschen i.d.R. keine Beutefische fressen, wohl aber (abtreibende!) Nymphen#6.


----------



## polli (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



doggie schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt, warum man mit dem Rumgezupfe keine oder höchstens zufällig Äschen fängt?|kopfkrat



Und ich dacht schon weil der Kormoran alle gefressen hat....

Mit deaddrift ist m.E, weniger effektiv als ein Lift...


----------



## doggie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



polli schrieb:


> Mit deaddrift ist m.E, weniger effektiv als ein Lift...


 
Du meinst sicher den Leisenring-Lift( dieser Begriff kommt übrigens aus dem klassischen Nassfliegenfischen), beim Nymphenfischen spricht man dabei vom induced take. Dabei lässt man die Nassfliege/Nymphe am Ende der Drift oder direkt vor einem gespotteten Fisch aufsteigen um so einen Biss zu provozieren.

Diese Technik ist also keine Alternative zur deaddrift, sondern eine Ergänzung und hat mit dem Herumgezupfe nichts zu tun.

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Ich sehe es etwa so: Wir Angler, und auch die Fliegenfischer, wir bieten den Fischen Reizmuster an. Die sind fast immer mehr oder weniger naturgetreue Imitationen natürlicher Fressreize, mal auch (scheinbar!!) nicht (z.B. bei Reizfliegen), aber immer sprechen wir dabei ein Beuteschema der Fische an, das aufgrund der natürlichen Nahrung der Fische so angelegt ist.

Wenn wir also zufällig oder "experimentell" herausfinden, dass wir auf unerwartete und neue Art und Weise das Beuteverhalten der Fische ansprechen können - natürlich darf das nicht nur in Einzelfällen passieren, sondern muss regelmäßig "funktionieren", damit es relevant ist - dann müssen wir doch davon ausgehen, dass wir einen Beutereiz imitieren, auch wenn wir vielleicht nicht genau wissen, welcher es ist.

Ergo ist das dann auch imitatorische Fliegenfischerei, wie ich finde. Oder seh' ich das zu locker? Ob das dann Nymphenfischerei ist oder nicht, ist natürlich schon die Frage, aber so ganz unnatürlich ist es ja nicht, wenn etwas - in Kehrwassern - bergauf treibt. Vielleicht akzeptiert der Fisch das ja auch ohne Kehrwasser. 

Nachtrag: Das ist jetzt mehr aus Fisch- und weniger aus Anglerperspektive gesehen. Ich finde halt, die Fische sind unsere kompetentesten Punktrichter, nicht die anderen Angler...


----------



## polli (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



doggie schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher den Leisenring-Lift( dieser Begriff kommt übrigens aus dem klassischen Nassfliegenfischen), beim Nymphenfischen spricht man dabei vom induced take. Dabei lässt man die Nassfliege/Nymphe am Ende der Drift oder direkt vor einem gespotteten Fisch aufsteigen um so einen Biss zu provozieren.
> 
> Diese Technik ist also keine Alternative zur deaddrift, sondern eine Ergänzung und hat mit dem Herumgezupfe nichts zu tun.
> 
> ...


|stolz:|stolz:#r


----------



## doggie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hallo WP,

ich bin ja ganz bei Dir..... Wer fängt hat Recht!

Es geht mir auch gar nicht darum, dass Zupfen von Nymphen gegen die Strömung zu verteufeln. Es ist nun mal aber auch Fakt, dass sich das Fliegenfischen aus einer langen Tradition entwicklet hat, Fische (meist Salmoniden und Äschen) zu fangen, indem man hauptsächlich Insekten in Ihren natürlichen Entwicklungsstadien IMITIERT.

Und Nymphen imitiert man halt nicht indem man sie völlig unnatürlich gegen die Strömung zupft! 

Es gab mal im Fliegenfischerforum ein angeregte Diskussion, weil ein Aufsichtfischer im Schwarzwald (ich glaube an der Nagold) einen Tageskartenfischer rügte weil er seine Nymphe bei bestehenden Streamerverbot gegen die Strömung zupfte. Ich glaube man ging damals soweit sogar per Vorschrift in der Karte das "Nymphenzupfen" zu verbieten.

Es ist sicherlich zu diskutieren ob man dabei nicht zuweit geht, die Argumentation jedenfalls für dieses Verbot ist aber durchaus nachvollziehbar: Streamerfischen ist verboten (wie an sehr vielen Fliegenrevieren),also auch das Streamerfischen mit "Nymphen"!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



doggie schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal aber auch Fakt, dass sich das Fliegenfischen aus einer langen Tradition entwicklet hat, Fische (meist Salmoniden und Äschen) zu fangen, indem man hauptsächlich Insekten in Ihren natürlichen Entwicklungsstadien IMITIERT.



Es würde mich sehr interessieren - ist aber wohl nicht zu klären - was eine Forelle oder eine Äsche zu fressen glaubt, wenn sie eine solche bergauf hüpfende Nymphe frisst. Obwohl ich ja glaube, dass sie es immer noch für eine Nymphe hält, und nicht für ein winziges Fischlein (augenzwinker)...


----------



## doggie (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja glaube, dass sie es immer noch für eine Nymphe hält, und nicht für ein winziges Fischlein (augenzwinker)...


 
Da gehen unsere Meinungen zu 100% auseinander!!!

Es ist nur schade, dass wir niemals erfahren werden, wer Recht hatte und wer auf dem Holzweg war.........


----------



## Camouflage (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hi Ihr,
bin ja grad mal ein wenig irritiert...|kopfkrat
Hätte nie gedacht das man mit gegen die Strömung geführten Nymphen Fische fangen könnte,
aber jetzt wo ich das hier so lese wird mir grad bewusst das es mir schon n paar mal passiert ist das ich gegen die strömung gewatet bin ,die schnur mit nymphe hinter mir und plötzlich die rute zuckte,dachte immer da wär was in die schnur getrieben,auch wenns sich manchmal stark nach nem Biss angefühlt hat.
Nächstes mal werd ich mal anpinnen und mich überraschen lassen.
Fische keinen Forellenbach,sondern an der Lippe,daher die Frage ob ihr auch schon Döbel,Brassen und Aland auf gegen die Strömung geführte Nymphen haken konntet.
#c
Bei Döbeln könnt ichs mir noch vorstellen.
LG
Nils

PS denke im übrigen auch das manche nymphen für Brutfischchen gehalten werden könnten.
Kann ich mir jedenfalls besser vorstellen als die andere Theorie.
Glaube die Bewegung ist in dem Fall ausschlaggebend,nicht das Äussere.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Mein "Augenzwinker" sollte sagen - der Fisch denkt weder: "Das ist eine Nymphe!", noch "Das ist ein Brutfischchen!" oder "Das ist eine Fliege!" sondern eher "Dieses Ding passt zu meinen Schemen für Nahrung, die ich in meinem Leben bisher gesammelt habe oder/und die mir angeboren sind!". Und sicher auch "Das ist ein Ding, dass zu den Beuteschemen passt, die in letzter Zeit besonders erfolgreich waren."

Natürlich müsste ihm das Schema "Kleines krummes Ding treibt mit der Strömung" vertrauter sein als "Kleines krummes Ding hüpft stromauf" - denn das gibt's in natura viel öfter. Warum aber der Fisch auch das Schema Nr. 2 akzeptiert, können wir nicht wissen. Ich wollte nur zu denken geben, dass bei weitem nicht alles im Fluß oder Bach nur eine Richtung kennt, und dass deshalb auch nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass der Fisch auch ohne an dieser Stelle vorhandenes Kehrwasser an diese Möglichkeit eines Kehrwassers "denkt". 

Ein Punkt, der etwas Licht in dieses Dunkel bringen könnte ist die Frage, ob denn auch Äschen regelmäßig auf stromauf hüpfende Nymphen reagieren. Da Äschen ja eher weniger mit Brutfischen am Hut haben, würde das dafür sprechen, dass tatsächlich Nymphen "gemeint sind".


----------



## doggie (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ein Punkt, der etwas Licht in dieses Dunkel bringen könnte ist die Frage, ob denn auch Äschen regelmäßig auf stromauf hüpfende Nymphen reagieren. Da Äschen ja eher weniger mit Brutfischen am Hut haben, würde das dafür sprechen, dass tatsächlich Nymphen "gemeint sind".


 

Hallo WP,

da hast Du mir jetzt aber eine Steilvorlage gegeben!:m

Das bestätigt nämlich genau meine Theorie.

Kurz eine Erfahrung von mir.   

Ich war mit zwei meiner FF-FReunde an einem der besten Äschenreviere in Österreich.

Ein Kollege und ich fischten fast ausschließlich mit Nymphe im deaddrift, der andere Kollege  zupfte seine Nymphe fast ausschließlich gegen die Strömung.

Die Bilanz am Abend war eindeutig.

Die Deaddrift-Fischer jeweils mehr als 25 Äschen, der Nymphenzupfer 1 (!) Äsche! Bei den Forellen war das Ergebnis nicht ganz so eindeutig (obwohl auch bei den Forellen die natürlich deaddrift erfolgreicher war). 

Meiner Meinung nach haben die Äschen die gezupfte Nymphe nicht als natürliche Nymphenbeute akzeptiert.

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Wasserpatscher (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



doggie schrieb:


> da hast Du mir jetzt aber eine Steilvorlage gegeben!:m


 
Bitte gerne. Die Tatsachen sprechen in der Tat für sich, das reicht, um Deine Theorie zu verwissenschaftlichen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

ManManMan...

Hier haben ja manche Schmerzen...


Zum Thema, ich halte es mit dem verstorbenen Großmeister Hans Steinfort, dieser empfielt für Einsteiger die Marchbrown in "nass" und die Goldfliege in "trocken", jeweils 5 Stück (wegen unvermeidbarer Fliegen-Verluste) in 4 Größen (16/14/12/10) macht zusammen 40 Fliegen. Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich noch die Alexandra als Reizflige in den Größen 6 und 8 mitschleifen, auch je 5 mal, so daß man bei 50 Fliegen ist.

Ne volle Fliegendose hab ich auch ein paar jahre mitgeschleppt, da hatte ich so an die 500 Fliegen insgesamt dabei... gefangen hab ich immer mit den "Standardmustern"... also hab ich wieder abgespeckt (die Fliegenbox... nicht ich... )

Und was das "Federvieh" am Ende meines Vorfaches für den Fisch bedeutet hat den ich gefangen habe war und ist mir eigentlich wurscht, denn ich bin kein Insektenforscher sondern Angler mit kleinen Grundkenntnissen der Entomologie. Wäre ich Entomologe, (ACHTUNG "Ironiemodus An") hätte ich vielleicht mehr Geld im Säckl um Stammkunde bei irgendeinem elitären Fliegenfischereibedarfshändler zu werden und hätte wohl auch Knete für ne Sage übrig und müßte nicht in alten Bundeswehrklamotten am Fliegenfischerwasser erscheinen... ("Ironiemodus Aus") 

Mensch Leute, haut euch nicht die Köppe ein, geht fischen, egal mit was, Hauptsache Ihr ärgert euch nicht gegenseitig bis die Fetzen fliegen!! Macht nämlich keinen Spaß mehr diese ewigen Reibereien hier, das war mal anders...

In der Hoffnung, daß es wieder mal wird wie früher...

CU
Steffen


----------



## doggie (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ Doggie
> 
> 
> ...


 
Einfach ein dummer Kommentar, der noch dümmer wird, wenn man dabei Fremdwörter verwendet, die man nicht mal richtig schreiben kann!!!

Es ist ja scheinbar um dein Ego ein wenig traurig bestellt, wenn Du hier mit entomologischer Haarspalterei protzen musst! 

Welche Bedeutung haben denn Libellenlarven aus entomologischer Sicht für uns Fliegenfischer? Was sieht den das Verhältnis in Deiner online-Klitsche zwischen schwimmunfähigen Nymphenmustern zu schwimmfähigen (Libellen-)Nymphen aus?

doggie


----------



## Tisie (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hallo,



doggie schrieb:


> Welche Bedeutung haben denn Libellenlarven aus entomologischer Sicht für uns Fliegenfischer?


an vielen Gewässern spielen Libellenlarven eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle im Nahrungsspektrum der Fische und mit der richtigen Imitationen fängt man da auch dementsprechend gut.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

N'Abend!!



doggie schrieb:


> Welche Bedeutung haben denn Libellenlarven aus entomologischer Sicht für uns Fliegenfischer?


 
Gegebenenfalls eine ziemlich große.
Da schließe ich mich Marco und Matthias voll und ganz an!!

TL
Ralph


----------



## polli (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Doggy, darf ich wissen, welche Larve dir über die Leber gelaufen ist?
Du bist dermaßen abwertend und beleidigend....
Nimm dich bitte etwas zurück.
Auch wenn du sicherlich ein fundiertes Fliegenfischerwissen hast, kommt es doch sehr negativ an.
Zumindest bei mir.
Gruß
Polli


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

@ doggie 

Der Großteil hier unterhält sich auf eine wertschätzende Art&Weise. 
Wenn du dir das bitte auch zu eigen machen könntest muss ich diesen Threat nicht schließen.

Das angezicke hält nämlich niemand aus #d


----------



## doggie (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Der Großteil hier unterhält sich auf eine wertschätzende Art&Weise.


 

Du meinst sicherlich die wertschätzende Art und Weise, auf sachliche postings beleidigend mit "bullshit" zu antworten!?#d


----------



## Camouflage (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

HI Ihr,
kannmich irgendwie nicht dem allgemeinen Tenor anschließen und Doggie die alleinige Schuld in die Schuhe schieben.
Hier haben mal wieder mehrere am teils sehr bedauerlichen Umgangston mitgearbeitet.
LG
Nils

PS steinigt mich für mein nicht unbedinngt themenbezogenes Posting..... 
Aber das würd hier ja sicherlich niemandem einfallen,gell!? :m


----------



## xxxxxx (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hi

Verkaufe:
Große Steine, kleine Steine, Eckige und Spitze.
Tüte Kieselsteine... Wer will was ?

Marco


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Wenn es erlaubt ist formuliere ich die Frage mal etwas um. Vielleicht mal eine Aufgabe für die "ich-habe-100000-Fliegen-in-der-Tasche-Angler"

Ihr dürft für eine Woche Angelurlaub 5 Fliegenmuster und 3 Streamer mit nehmen. 

*Für welche Muster entscheidet ihr euch?*

Uli


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Wenn es auf große Reisefische gehen würde, kämen für mich nur solche Fliegen in die Dose. Davon dann 8 Stück.







Auf Steinforellen sähe meine Wahl anders aus.


----------



## Stingray (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Wenn es auf große Reisefische gehen würde, kämen für mich nur solche Fliegen in die Dose. Davon dann 8 Stück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn Du den Lure, egal mit welcher Klasse, mit einer 30 Meter Schnur ( Einhandrute), in´s Backing wirfst, kannste Du Dir drei Kisten Hamburger Bier bei mir abholen  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Stingray schrieb:


> Und wenn Du den Lure, egal mit welcher Klasse, mit einer 30 Meter Schnur ( Einhandrute), in´s Backing wirfst, kannste Du Dir drei Kisten Hamburger Bier bei mir abholen  .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Ne Einhandrute kann man auch mit beiden Händen anfassen und du hast nicht geschrieben, dass Vor- und Rückwurf Pflicht sind.  :vik:


----------



## NeuFlieger (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Moin Leute!
Ich hab auch angefangen und finde das Thema sehr interressant! Naja bai einigen beitrögen zum Thema Tonfall hab ich mich totgelacht aber egal! Ich wüsste im Allgemeinen gerne, wie man sonen Streamer überhaupr zu führen hat, wenn ich an einem See angle! 
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Julian

P.S.: Angler sind vernünftige Menschen! Bitte auch sich so zu unterhalten!


----------



## polli (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



NeuFlieger schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> ...hab ich mich totgelacht aber egal!



Jaja, wir sind ein lustiges Volk


NeuFlieger schrieb:


> P.S.: Angler sind vernünftige Menschen! Bitte auch sich so zu unterhalten!



Wer sagt bitteschön, dass Fliegenfischer Angler sind?


Zu den Führungsfragen:
Auswerfen, absinken lassen (bis in die Tiefe wo man Fisch vermutet..) und einstrippen.
Die Flugschnur legt man zwischen den  Zeigefinger der rechten Hand und den Kork oder Mittelfinger und mit der linken Hand strippt man die Schnur ein.
Zug-Stopp-Zug-Stopp.
Oder Zug-Zug-Stopp-Zug-Zug-Stopp.
Gut funzen m.E. Streamer mit Goldkopf, weil sie zum einen gut absinken (es ginge auch ein Minitip welches sinkt, allerdings gleicht dann der Wurf eher dem "auschlenkern eines betrunkenen nassen Pudels" als 1a Gebetsroiter) und zum anderen eine schöne "jiggingaktion" haben...


----------



## NeuFlieger (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hat dein Lustiges Volk vielleicht auch ein Muster in Petto, um die ganze sache ein bisschen zu Konkretisieren?
Danke im Voraus!
Julian


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Das ist ja mittlerweile so ein Laberthread geworden. Aber egal. Ich konkretisiere bzw. dekonkretisiere gerne noch mal.

Ihr macht eine Woche Urlaub. Der Veranstalter sagt euch nicht wo und nicht wann. Ihr müsst vorher 5 Muster angeben mit denen ihr euch festlegt zu fischen. Außerdem dürft ihr 3 Streamer mitnehmen. Alle Muster oder Streamer natürlich in verschiedenen Größen. Zielfische sind Bachforellen, Äschen und vielleicht noch Regenbogen.

Wenn jetzt einer schreibt unter solchen Bedingungen fährt er garnicht erst los, dann...

Na? Genau genug? Oder immer noch nicht?

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



NeuFlieger schrieb:


> Hat dein Lustiges Volk vielleicht auch ein Muster in Petto, um die ganze sache ein bisschen zu Konkretisieren?
> Danke im Voraus!
> Julian


 
Das lustige Volk hätte es leichter, wenn du die Fischart nennst die du fangen möchtest.

Uli


----------



## NeuFlieger (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Ich bin ein Freund von Hecht und Barsch! Und nebenbei: Wie erkenne ich eigentlich den Biss?
MFG 
Julian


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Für Barsch ist eine Jultrae ein guter Streamer. Biete ihn an einem sinkenden langen Vorfach an und strippe ihn variabel. Für Hechtstreamer benutze die Suchfunktion, da solltest du bannig was finden.

Uli


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Vorweg: Ich komme in Frieden. Habe eben ein bisschen in die Diskussion reingeschaut. Ich war wieder mal im Harz.#6 Da habe ich jetzt wieder ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln können und muss mich dazu bekennen ein Streamerfanatiker und "Nymphen gegen die Strömung Zupfer " zu sein. Fange da auch recht gut mit. Letztes mal 3 Bachforellen(35cm, 30cm und eine nur 20cm). Da ich nicht soooo toll werfen kann ist das bei den ganzen Bäumen so gut wie die einzige Möglichkeit. Ich lasse die Schnur aufs Wasser und lasse sie herunter treiben. Dann zupfe ich sie ein. Verschlechtert das meine Fangquote? Wie kann ich es noch anders noch anders machen(auf diesen zugewucherten Strecken)? Auf freien Strecken mache ich selbstverständlich genau solche Würfe wie andere auch. Wenn ich aber im Wasser stehe treibt die Schnur manchmal zwischen meine Beine wenn ich flussauf werfe. Das ist auch das warum ich noch nie(ja ein Bekenntnis) einen Fisch auf Trockenfliege gefangen habe. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht dass die Fische die Trockenfliege nehmen. Ich weiß ja wie es ungefähr sein muss aber ich schaffe es nicht dass die Fische die Schnur nicht sehen. Ich sehe die Fische sogar steigen und angle da auch. Aber nichts, nada niente. Ich werde noch irre. Kann mir jemand helfen? Und könnte mir jemand eventuell noch etwas über den Einsatz von Nassfliegen erzählen? Mein Bach ist im durchschnitt nie tiefer als 50cm.


----------



## Uwe_H (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ich komme in Frieden. Habe eben ein bisschen in die Diskussion reingeschaut. Ich war wieder mal im Harz.#6 Da habe ich jetzt wieder ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln können und muss mich dazu bekennen ein Streamerfanatiker und "Nymphen gegen die Strömung Zupfer " zu sein. Fange da auch recht gut mit. Letztes mal 3 Bachforellen(35cm, 30cm und eine nur 20cm). Da ich nicht soooo toll werfen kann ist das bei den ganzen Bäumen so gut wie die einzige Möglichkeit. Ich lasse die Schnur aufs Wasser und lasse sie herunter treiben. Dann zupfe ich sie ein. Verschlechtert das meine Fangquote? Wie kann ich es noch anders noch anders machen(auf diesen zugewucherten Strecken)? Auf freien Strecken mache ich selbstverständlich genau solche Würfe wie andere auch. Wenn ich aber im Wasser stehe treibt die Schnur manchmal zwischen meine Beine wenn ich flussauf werfe. Das ist auch das warum ich noch nie(ja ein Bekenntnis) einen Fisch auf Trockenfliege gefangen habe. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht dass die Fische die Trockenfliege nehmen. Ich weiß ja wie es ungefähr sein muss aber ich schaffe es nicht dass die Fische die Schnur nicht sehen. Ich sehe die Fische sogar steigen und angle da auch. Aber nichts, nada niente. Ich werde noch irre. Kann mir jemand helfen? Und könnte mir jemand eventuell noch etwas über den Einsatz von Nassfliegen erzählen? Mein Bach ist im durchschnitt nie tiefer als 50cm.



Hast du dir mal Gedanken gemacht ob du das richtige Muster am Ende der Leine befestigt hast???


----------



## polli (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ich komme in Frieden.



:m:m:m
Gezieltes anwerfen, oder antreiben lassen auf einen steigenden Fisch!


----------



## Tisie (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hallo Karpfenchamp,

- Werfen unter Bäumen: Rollwurf, Switchcast, ...
- abtreibende Leerschnur: Schnur- bzw. Schußkorb

ansonsten wie Uwe und Polli geschrieben haben ... schau wonach die Fische steigen und fisch mit den entsprechenden Imitationen. Für eine natürliche Präsentation darf die Fliege nicht furchen, muß also genau mit der Strömung abtreiben.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## feinripp (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ich komme in Frieden. Habe eben ein bisschen in die Diskussion reingeschaut. Ich war wieder mal im Harz.#6 Da habe ich jetzt wieder ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln können und muss mich dazu bekennen ein Streamerfanatiker und "Nymphen gegen die Strömung Zupfer " zu sein. Fange da auch recht gut mit. Letztes mal 3 Bachforellen(35cm, 30cm und eine nur 20cm). Da ich nicht soooo toll werfen kann ist das bei den ganzen Bäumen so gut wie die einzige Möglichkeit. Ich lasse die Schnur aufs Wasser und lasse sie herunter treiben. Dann zupfe ich sie ein. Verschlechtert das meine Fangquote? Wie kann ich es noch anders noch anders machen(auf diesen zugewucherten Strecken)? ....



Hi, an einem ähnlichen Gewässer fische ich auch. 
Hauptfischarten sind dort Bachforelle, Regenbogen und Döbel..
Das Gewässser ist voller überhängender Büsche und Bäume, beinahe nie Rückraum.
Ich versuche mittels Rollwurf stromauf die Nymphe zu platzieren und lasse sie abtreiben an mir vorbei bis ein gutes Stück stromab.
Das abtreiben lassen unter Büsche und überhängende Strukturen ist oftmals die einzige Möglichkeit diese vielversprechenden Stellen zu befischen. Ich zupfe auch die Nymphe wieder ran und habe sehr oft Bisse in dieser Phase. Meist, wenn die Nymphe am aufsteigen ist.
Oft lege ich auch eine Schlaufe aufs Wasser die, wenn die Strömung die Schnur geradezieht den Effekt hat, daß dann die Nymphe von mir weg Richtung anderes Ufer schwenkt. Also quasi in der Strömung steht bis sie auf Höhe des überhängenden Busches ist, dann lass ich sie treiben und zupfe wieder ran. Auf diese Weise kann ich die Stelle mehrfach durchfischen, immer abtreiben lassen und wieder ranzupfen. Zwischendurch ne Schlaufe legen damit sie wieder zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer treibt.
Es geht darum die Strömungsverhältnisse des Wassers zu lesen.
Ich finde nichts verwerfliches daran eine Nasse oder eine Goldkopfnymphe auch mal gegen die Strömng zu zupfen. Auf Bafos und Regenbogen ist das schon effektiv.
Bei den Trockenen lasse ich auf vielversprechende Stellen zutreiben und achte darauf die Schnur rechtzeitig zu menden. 
An besagtem gewässser ist es aber so daßbeinahe immer recht schnell nach dem Einwurf der Trockenfliege selbige von Kleingetier unter Wasser gezupft wird, da hilft dann auch nicht mehr das gute nevrsink, aber ich habe gelernt daß das nicht so schlimm ist, da auch eine unter dem Oberflächenfilm abtiebende Fliege gut fängt.. Also man muss sich da die Ruhe antun und nicht sofort wieder reinholen nur weil die Fliege untergeht.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen die ich als Anfänger gesammelt habe.

Grüße Ralf


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hah genau so wie feinripp mache ich es auch. Bei meiner Hausstrecke ist leider kein vollständiger Rollwurf möglich da das Gewässer auch nicht das breiteste ist und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass es gut ist nur 1,5m vom steigenden Fisch weg zu sein. Muss ich beim Trockenfliegenfischen stromauf werfen? Kann ich mich auch davor stellen und stromab treiben lassen? Sehen die Fische die Schnur dann nicht? Und wie bekomme ich heraus nach was die Fische steigen? Muss ich mir da ein Insekt einfangen und mit meinen Fliegen vergleichen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

no Horst but Hans


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

....und wenn du es genau wissen willst


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Was sollte das denn? Ist Schleichwerbung nicht verboten? War nur ne Frage keine Unterstellung.


----------



## snoekbaars (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Hallo Karpfenchamp!!#h

Thilo hat Dir Tipps für hervorragende Einsteigerliteratur gegeben.
Während meiner frühen Online-Zeiten mailte man manchmal auch einfach nur, ähnlich einsilbig wie Du: RTFM

Schleichwerbung ist übrigens etwas Anderes ... kannst Du mal anderswo nachlesen. Es gibt ja Internet. STFW !!:vik:

TL
Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

wenn jemand einen Buchtip gibt ist das keine Schleichwerbung sondern sogar erwünscht #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Ok war nur ne Frage und nicht böse gemeint. Habe nur schon ne ganze Menge Angelbücher und brauch beim besten Willen nicht noch eines sondern mehr Praxis.


----------



## polli (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Bei meiner Hausstrecke ist leider kein vollständiger Rollwurf möglich da das Gewässer auch nicht das breiteste ist und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass es gut ist nur 1,5m vom steigenden Fisch weg zu sein. Muss ich beim Trockenfliegenfischen stromauf werfen? Kann ich mich auch davor stellen und stromab treiben lassen? Sehen die Fische die Schnur dann nicht? Und wie bekomme ich heraus nach was die Fische steigen? Muss ich mir da ein Insekt einfangen und mit meinen Fliegen vergleichen?



Prinzipiell:
Je näher du unbemerkt an den Fisch herankommst, desto besser.
Im Idealfall siehst du den Fisch steigen, mit Erfahrung kannst du erkennen ob er über dem Film (Trockene) oder aus dem Film frisst (Emerger), mit Glück hast du auch die Fliege erkannt, und kannst ein Muster aus deiner Dose anbinden: Tip am Rande, nimm eine Hakengröße kleiner als du denkst, dnn liegst du richtig.

In einem Gewässer wie du es beschreibst, kannst du den Fisch nicht überwerfen!
Von Oben antreiben lassen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Wie meinst du das genau? Also wenn du meinst, dass ich den Fisch nicht anwerfen kann, wenn ich weiter stromab stehe dann liegst du genau richtig denn das erlauben das Gebüsch und Geäst einfach nicht. Also ich muss mich oberhalb hinstellen und die Schnur einfach nach unten zum Fisch treiben lassen. Ich dachte aber bisher immer, dass genau das die Fische verscheucht weil sie doch die Schnur sehen.

Achja man sieht bei den Fischen immer nur ein kurzes Stippen an der Oberfläche. Nur gelegentlich ist ein Schwall zu erkennen.


----------



## polli (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Also, um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen.
Wenn du unterhalb stehst, treibt die Fliege auf dich zu, oberhalb von dir weg. 
Ja?
Ok.
Du stehst oberhalb und läßt die Fliege auf den Fisch zutreiben!
Der Fisch sieht erst die Fliege.
Unterhalb mußt du den Fisch überwerfen, um etwas Vorhalt zu haben, und die Schnur/ Vorfach klatscht direkt über den Fisch aufs Wasser.
Meinetwegen schaffst du es auch sie sachte abzulegen oder mit einem Bogenwurf neben dem Fisch.
Das vertreibt jeden Fisch!
Selbst das Vorfach schafft dies.
Denk mal, wenn eine Forelle aus einem 75 cm tiefen Gumpen liegt, und die Fliege in sein Gesichtsfeld treiben soll (bei uns an der Bach verscheucht eine innerhalb des Gesichtsfeldes abgelegte Fliege den Fisch!), mußt du mind. 75 cm vorlegen, und auch das Vorfach ablegen. Wenn du etwas schräg anfischen kannst gehts vielleicht besser, aber dann mußt du erst mal eine Dregg-freie Drift hinkriegen!!!
Von oberhalb laaaaannnnggsaaaaam anpirschen (betonung auf laaaaannnnggsaaaaam, dann kommt man näher ran als man glaubt) und ausserhalb des Gesichtsfeldes bleiben. In die Hocke gehn und noch etwas näher ran. Dann beobachten wie der Fisch steigt.
Einmal, Zweimal (auch wenn du nervös wirst:q) dreimal. Jetzt hast du die Frequenz.
Ein viertes Mal während du dein Getackel vorbereitest (Schnur abziehen, Nerven beruhigen, Muster nachfetten etc.). Dann legst du die Fliege weit genug ausserhalb des Gesichtsfeldes ab und läßt die Fliege auf den Fisch zutreiben. Wenn die Fliege weit genug weg ist kann man sogar noch korrigieren!
Wenn alles stimmt, Glückwunsch!:vik::vik:

Ich denke mal dass du es mit Emergern versuchen solltest. Später am Abend dann auch ne normale Trockene.


----------



## südlicht (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Fliegen sollte man auf jeden Fall dabei haben?*

Tolle, präzise Antwort, Polli!  #6|supergri

Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben...

Gruß, Eric


----------

